
Forget Self-Driving Cars. Self-Driving Chairs Have Arrived - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/09/29/495915381/forget-self-driving-cars-self-driving-chairs-have-arrived
======
GFischer
Yes please. More thinking outside the box (even if it's for stuff like this :)
).

